# Mark Henry Pulling Two Tractor Trailers Fake or Real?



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

I believe it's real. I've seen footage of him in an ESPN tornanument where he pretty much does the same thing


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has to be fake. A hundred thousand pounds? I don't buy that being able to be pulled. Not to mention they're all like "this has never been done, it's a world record!". Yeah, I'm sure he went for a world record on WWE tv.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

It would've seem more "Legit" if they had someone respectable like Guinness present.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm sure he can't but it isn't a world record.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

of course its legit, he's the worlds strongest man :henry1


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

It must be as legit if Stone cold said so. :austin


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

It prob wasn't as heavy as they made it out to be, but I wouldn't be surprised if he did pull them. Or maybe there were people in the back of the trucks pushing as well.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I think it could be real but that seems impossible to do


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> I think it could be real but that seems impossible to do


You seen the size of that guys arms and legs? He can toss a car if he wants lol


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

Hopefully there'll be some news on the dirt sheets about this.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

I hope its real, I can't even push a Beetle :yao:


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Jean0987654321 said:


> I hope its real, I can't even push a Beetle :yao:


We'll let you push a bicycle. (Y)


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

If a guy can pull that and its 282,xxx than I think henry could pull the trailers.


----------



## ArcaneGlory (Mar 12, 2008)

May be real but it means nothing since they had no official present to witness and evaluate the record.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Obviously that's all been set up for television, but I don't doubt Henry is legitimately strong enough to do it.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Hard to say. Enormous things like that can get moving relatively easily once you start the forward momentum so it's plausible. My guess is that they were being pushed along from behind just to make sure he didn't hurt himself by straining that much.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

It has to be fake, but how they did it, I don't know. I mean, you didn't hear any motor noise so apparently the engines were shut off. I am trying to look at this in a fysical kind of way. I mean it shouldn't be something you could do, because the trucks were side-by-side and you in front of them. If the trucks were facing each other in a diagonal line then you could pull them. But no way you can pull two trucks standing NeXT to each other in a parallell way. That would make the trucks double as heavy as they allready are.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao at Sandow being out there in his robe.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Stad said:


> :lmao at Sandow being out there in his robe.


I thought that was funny too. Hawkins must've decided that standing outside for that segment was the only way he'd be able to get on TV so he joined the crowd as well.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

Means he's stronger than any other cunt in WWE.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

It would have been a nice addition to the feud is Sheamus was in one of the trucks and starting driving away with Henry still attached to it.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I think it's fake. There must've been people pushing the trucks from behind as Henry pulled.

I know Mark Henry can pull one of those legitimately, but two right next to eachother by himself doesn't seem very likely at all. Still, it was a fun segment. WWE needs to do more outside the box stuff like that imo.



PEDsAreAwesome said:


> Means he's stronger than any other cunt in WWE.


When has he not been? 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Has to be fake. A hundred thousand pounds? I don't buy that being able to be pulled. Not to mention they're all like "this has never been done, it's a world record!". Yeah, I'm sure he went for a world record on WWE tv.


Why not? He's been a WWE employee for over a decade and that show gets more ratings than WSM competitions.


----------



## Hall_Of_Henry (Mar 24, 2013)

He the man w00t!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Stad said:


> :lmao at Sandow being out there in his robe.


Sandow filled in as a witness for Guinness.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I love the fact that PTP were hype men for Mark. And wtf was Sandow out there for? He was definitely the odd man out of that group.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Sandow was the only intelligent one outside with the jocks. He observe brute strength like a boss.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, motherfuckin' Sandow taking notes and shit.


----------



## theidealstranger (Jul 6, 2012)

It is (or atleast was) a staple event in WSM events for years and so it is not an impossible task considering Mark Henry was a olympic, powerlifter and a former Arnold Strongman Classic Winner. BUT coming from WWE, he might have had help even if he did not need it badly.






Off topic, so Sheamus is going to get a win over him and claim he beat the guy who was strong enough to pull two trucks?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Rhodes told Sandow Henry was working out in the parking lot again pulling trucks. He said "Seeing is believing" i'm not impressed he didn't do it right the first time. :sandow


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

theidealstranger said:


> It is (or atleast was) a staple event in WSM events for years and so it is not an impossible task considering Mark Henry was a olympic, powerlifter and a former Arnold Strongman Classic Winner. BUT coming from WWE, he might have had help even if he did not need it badly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rumors saying he had help someone pushing from behind.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

It was so fake fpalm


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

I know in world strongest men tournaments the do stuff like that but with 1 pick up truck or something along those lines. I doubt he could drag it but with the handbrakes off and doing lightly down hill, who knows.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Chi Town Punk said:


> of course its legit, he's the worlds strongest man :henry1


The real stongest man is Zydrunas Savickas though.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

kingfunkel said:


> I know in world strongest men tournaments the do stuff like that but with 1 pick up truck or something along those lines. I doubt he could drag it but with the handbrakes off and doing lightly down hill, who knows.


Kids at the show probably said Super Cena can pull 3 Trucks at once no biggie. :cena3


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Pretty much what everyone said.

I'm not convinced that it was real because it was on WWE TV, but I have no doubts that Henry could do it. Every single competitor on the old World's Strongest Man events on ESPN2 pulled trucks.

In other words, I'm not sure it matters whether it was legit in this clip or not. The feat itself, for someone of Mark Henry's stature in the powerlifting community, isn't earth-shattering.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I believe when he pulled the 1 truck that was real, not so sure when he pulled 2 trucks.

Ok just watched the video again. When he pulled the 2 trucks did they have the trailers hooked to them or was it just the cabs (I couldn't tell)? If it was just the cabs then I say it was real.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

also :lmao'd at Sandow in his robe.


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Y'all are puppets. 

Anyway, yeah it was probably being pushed. Entertaining segment though and I loved the PTP going mad for WSM.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Mark Henry: Not only pulling ratings but pulling trailers


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

I doubt it was real, Henry could have injured himself doing it which is not something WWE would want to risk. Plus being on WWE tv, it's more likely just a bunch of hype and nothing more. As for whether he could do it in real life. Maybe when he was younger he might have, but today? I don't think so.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Of course it is, cos THAT'S WHAT HE DOOOOO!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I could believe him pulling one trailer, but two trailers side by side is a bit much. Like others have said, some people were probably pushing the trucks from behind.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*No, it wasn't real. If it were a real attempt they would have made sure to show all angles while it was being done. The segment worked though and that's what matters. *


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

It's probably staged, but I don't doubt he can. I just don't think they'd put his safety at risk. He could pull or herniate something.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Scottish-Suplex said:


> Of course it is, cos THAT'S WHAT HE DOOOOO!


"When I charge for air, you keep your bill paid!". :henry1


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Whenever he does these feats of strength, I think back to when he couldn't get the chain off the steel cage door.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

That is fake theres no way he did that


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

Seems every week someone in WWE supposedly breaks a world record.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't mean to sound like a total mark, but there are some websites, although one is his own wikipedia page, touting him as the world record holder for the two tractor pull now. It mentions him on the website of the now maybe former world record holder . My question is, did WWE just get that shit changed in a few places to add legitimacy or is it possible Henry just aped out on those trailers?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I remember where they had him deck John Cena because he was losing an arm wrestling contest.....


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

There's no way it was real, even though I'm sure Mark could pull it off there wouldn't be any reason to risk an injury when it would be just as easy to have a few guys behind the trucks pushing.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*He pulls in ratings heavier than those tractor trailors.*


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

rjsbx1 said:


> *He pulls in ratings heavier than those tractor trailors.*


He would legit..kick Super Cenas ass.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

yeah its real and before payback cena will be pulling 3 trackor trailers


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

They made a pretty big deal out of it though... like... the commentators acting was pretty good... and I dont trust them to be able to act that well. Im undecided, but probably would never claim it as fact unless it genuinely came out as truth somewhere reputable.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

Fake as fuck. I mean, come on, we're talking about a WWE segment here. Just like that 225 pound bench press, those weights weren't even close to being 225 pounds.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

This seems more legit.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

I thought one of those world record reps had to be there if its official?


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought it might be fake as I watched it. I doubt people were pushing from behind. More likely it was on a slight downhill slope.

I looked up to see if what Mark Henry did was indeed a world record ... and nope ...
Someone has pulled heavier, and even pulled two trucks before. So whether Mark Henry can really do it, is not in question, but WWE definitely made that seem more impressive than it was just to make it good TV.


----------



## meathead320 (Oct 9, 2011)

AlienND said:


> I thought it might be fake as I watched it. I doubt people were pushing from behind. More likely it was on a slight downhill slope.
> 
> I looked up to see if what Mark Henry did was indeed a world record ... and nope ...
> Someone has pulled heavier, and even pulled two trucks before. So whether Mark Henry can really do it, is not in question, but WWE definitely made that seem more impressive than it was just to make it good TV.




I follow the sport of strongman closely, and I can tell you that Mark Henry is one of the greatest of all time. He has not competed in the WSM contest, but he DID win the very first Arnold Classic in 2002.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Stall_19 said:


> I remember where they had him deck John Cena because he was losing an arm wrestling contest.....


Just gotta go Over The Top.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Regardless of whether it was real or not, just seeing HENRY doing it makes it super believable. :henry1


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

They probably wouldn't risk injuring Henry and have it be real. He could probably do it thou.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> They probably wouldn't risk injuring Henry and have it be real. He could probably do it thou.


That, as well as they would've made a much bigger deal about it, and you'd here about it elsewhere on non-wrestling related media.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Whether it was real or fake doesn't matter to me, it made for some entertaining television.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

meathead320 said:


> I follow the sport of strongman closely, and I can tell you that Mark Henry is one of the greatest of all time. He has not competed in the WSM contest, but he DID win the very first Arnold Classic in 2002.


I wasn't saying he wasn't World Strongest Man in an event ... all I was commenting on was the truck pulling segment on WWE recently, THAT was fake, Mark Henry isn't.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Might have lied about the weight.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves (Feb 13, 2009)

Not real at all. If it was WWE would have MADE SURE Guinness Book of World Records was there to witness. Also a wide shot would have been used to show that there was nothing behind the trucks. Also, why would WWE put one of their workers at risk prior to a PPV match? A total work, but a good work. I enjoyed the segment.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

Who gives a care, it's obvious he could out lift any cunt in the back.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

PEDsAreAwesome said:


> Who gives a care, it's obvious he could out lift any cunt in the back.


:ryback


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Their's no way they would risk him doing this without faking it and have him get injuried because of it. its terribly fake just like the god awful "bench press" challenge he had with ryback.


----------



## Pikesburgh (Apr 9, 2013)

The only reason I think it's fake is because he can't get enough traction to pull 100,000 pounds. Think about it, you're trying to pull that much weight, your feet would slide out most likely.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

It looked real to me.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

if you get the trucks to move, pulling is easy for a man of his size. That`s what he does


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Pikesburgh said:


> The only reason I think it's fake is because he can't get enough traction to pull 100,000 pounds. Think about it, you're trying to pull that much weight, your feet would slide out most likely.


Doesn't quite work that way, you aren't really pulling the total weight, people have pulled huge airplanes that weigh a lot more. It's all because they are wheeled so it's more about the rolling resistance, once it starts moving it will continue as long as you keep supplying the pull. I do think they made it easier for Henry, he didn't struggle enough and it went way too fast, he didn't get down low like most strongmen do and do fast baby steps to keep momentum, he would stop and tug, stop and tug.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

He probably pulled them but WWE overstated the weight probably. I'm pretty sure WWE wouldn't risk Henry injuring himself trying to pull such a huge weight.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Real, they just didn't think about putting in extra camera angles to show more proof that he was doing it.

Who knows, though.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah I watched SD and I at first thought it was fake but after looking at it again I think it was real. It looks real to me.

Mark Henry is awesome.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

it's as real as your first fuck.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I bet he pulled them, but the weight was exaggerated. Love Titus marking out when he pulls it over.


----------



## TigerFan46 (Feb 15, 2011)

People pull jumbo jets in those strongman competitions. I bet it was real.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

It's what I do! :MarkHenry


----------

